# Ticking after adjusting valves



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

I just took apart the prairie and adjusted the valves. I did everything to spec out of the manual but I am getting a pretty loud tick from the motor. Any ideas on what this is.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

What did you adjust you valves to?


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

Exhaust .20mm
Intake .08mm


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Make sure you were at tdc on the 'compression' stroke when the valves were adjusted


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

I got TDC by watching the pistons and valves. I didn't have the tool to get timing alignment cover off so I just did it the normal way. All it wants though is for the valves to be completely closed, right? I'm not mechanically stupid so I figured this should be easy. Does the engine normally tick on the p360's when the valves have been adjusted? Any information would be appreciated.


----------

